# 347v lighting switch



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Make sure it's a 347 volt box, as the mounting screws are further apart than a 120 volt switch..


----------



## powerblitz (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

The other methods of wiring the light and the switch don't change......just the size of the box.


----------

